# Error copying to external usb hard disk (Transcend StoreJet 500GB)



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,
I have a external usb hard disk (Transcend StoreJet 500GB). It came formatted with fat32 format. That time it worked nicely with freebsd using following command:

```
mount -t msdosfs -o large /dev/da0s1 /media/Transcend
```
.
However I then formatted the disk with ntfs format in Windows(to copy large files.). I also installed fusefs-ntfs-2010.3.6 and ntfsprogs-2.0.0_1 (after proper port updates). Now if I mount the usb disk with ntfs-3g:

```
ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /media/Transcend
```
, it takes lot of time.
Also after mount if I copy a file it gives I/O error:

```
wolf# cp ~wolf/ISO/PCBSD8.0-x86-DVD.iso /media/Transcend/
cp: /media/Transcend/PCBSD8.0-x86-DVD.iso: Input/output error
```
I have correct setting in both rc.conf & loader.conf:
/etc/rc.conf:

```
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="wolf.mil"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.1.4  netmask 255.255.255.0"
keymap="us.iso"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
/boot/loader.conf:

```
linux_enable="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
atapicam_load="YES"
fuse_load="YES"
```
Strangely enough the same works with the Windows partition on my hard disk. Files are written without any error.

```
ntfs-3g /dev/ad4s2 /media/win
```

I am also attaching my dmesg. Also while mounting the xfce also becomes very non-responsive and slow.Kindly help me finding this error. Thanks in advance.
Specs:
Dell XPS studio 1340
Transcend Storejet 500GB(scsi 2 according to dmesg)
Os:Win7/FreeBSD 8.0 Stable(updated.)


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 16, 2010)

No help yet. :-( Its alright .. For a great OS like FreeBSD I m ready to sacrifice this little.ï¿½e
However an additional info. I also rechecked my usb disk for errors in windows too. As some threads suggested:

```
dskchk \f
```
It found my drive errorless. If any one has any other suggestion kindly suggest. It doesnot matter as far usb drive goes(I will format it with FAT32 which FreeBSD readily accepts.). But what I really want to understand is the strange thing which I mentioned before:
Why FreeBSD accepst the resident Windows NTFS partition on hard disk(with ntfs-3g), but not an external hard disk with NTFS format(actually it accepts but give error in data copy.)I want to be clear with this issue so that if I face with it again in future I should be able to handle it.
Thanks to all viewers. Hoping for some kind replies


----------



## FrogLS (Jun 16, 2010)

When it takes a lot of time to mount the drive there may be performance issues.
Take a look here: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#highcpu

"... The NTFS block size (cluster size) is smaller than 4096 bytes.
This often happens, for instance, if FAT32 was converted to NTFS ..."

For the input/output error there may be a permission problem :
http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/ownership-and-permissions/
or
it is also due to the problem of bad performance.


By the way, you don't need to put the services to load at boot time
in two places twice ( /boot/loader.conf and /etc/rc.conf )
In new installations /etc/rc.conf will suffice and is preferred.


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 16, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> When it takes a lot of time to mount the drive there may be performance issues.
> Take a look here: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#highcpu
> 
> "... The NTFS block size (cluster size) is smaller than 4096 bytes.
> ...


Thanks for reply FrogLS. I also believe that's the problem as I changed usb disk from fat32->ntfs with windows default settings. I will also remove the double entry. I will try the methods suggested by you and will share my findings. Thanks again.(permissions are alright as the mount directory has 777 privilege & owned by user.)


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry FrogLS, it didn't work. I even increased block size to 16KB. I also double checked the mount directory permission. Also the double entry were removed(only in rc.conf now).I also tried same with my friend's 8GB Transced JFV10 flash drive but same result: File Input/Output error.


----------



## FrogLS (Jun 16, 2010)

You could try to plug in the drive in different usb ports.
After the mount command check the first console if there is any output (ctrl + F1).
if there is, post the dmesg before doing the other suggested steps.

Next step, if nothing helps, deploy Ntfsprogs to "... restore, repair, investigate NTFS volumes."

Try formating the disk with Ntfsprogs ( be carefull what drive you formate. *Triplecheck !!!* )


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 16, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> You could try to plug in the drive in different usb ports.
> After the mount command check the first console if there is any output (ctrl + F1).
> if there is, post the dmesg before doing the other suggested steps.


Thanks for reply FrogLS!
I have attached dmesg in my first post. The drive is recognized.


> Next step, if nothing helps, deploy Ntfsprogs to "... restore, repair, investigate NTFS volumes."
> 
> Try formating the disk with Ntfsprogs ( be carefull what drive you formate. *Triplecheck !!!* )


Will try that step and shall post the result. Thanks again for your kind reply


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry FrogLS. That too didn't work. For now I formatted it back to fat32 and its working fine. But its no problem. As I am still learning this great system. Hope after some more reading I may be able to sort it out.Still thanks to all visitors of thread for their valuable time.
------
Mods can kindly close this thread if they like.


----------



## Ian_Robinson (Jun 22, 2010)

> "I have a external usb hard disk (Transcend StoreJet 500GB). It came formatted with fat32 format. That time it worked nicely with freebsd using following command:
> Code:
> 
> mount -t msdosfs -o large /dev/da0s1 /media/Transcend
> ...



You should continue using the "-o large" argument.

In PCBSD 8.0 (uses FreeBSD 8.0) either of these two variations will mount a large external USB disk like yours:

`# mount_ntfs -o large /dev/da0s1 /media/Transcend`

or

`# mount -t ntfs -o large /dev/da0s /media/Transcend`

Ian Robinson
Salem, Ohio


----------

